# roller training



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

any one know of roller specific workouts?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

nelsbruce said:


> any one know of roller specific workouts?


not to be cranky or anything, but, like, every thread on this board is about workouts that can be accomplished on rollers.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bill said:


> not to be cranky or anything, but, like, every thread on this board is about workouts that can be accomplished on rollers.


Here's the general formula: 

Ride hard, at a certain intensity, for a certain amount of time, then ride less hard for an unspecificed amount of time, then hard again. Repeat for a certain number of times. Do this work out for a certain number of days for the week, increasing or decreasing insensity and duration throughout the indicated season as certain events approach. Results will improve or decrease in quality with a trainer as opposed to rollers.


----------



## davy tutens (Dec 23, 2007)

*roller workout*

10 mins warmup.....20mins at 110rpm....10 min cool down.

good for pedalling technique..gets the muscle groups firing in the right order.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Man, everybody is cranky this time of year.

I don't know much about muscle groups firing in the right order, but I usually mix it up a bit, too, going a bit longer than Davy suggested (with a bit less warm up) riding so I feel like I'm doing a hard ride on the road (without a heart rate monitor or calculations on energy output) and throwing in some sprints- not so much for the aerobics but for pedaling technique- getting into and out of it smoothly. If you're new to rollers you do want to be careful. You won't launch yourself through the living room at 30 MPH, but you can take a nasty spill off the side.


----------

